# how to make strong passwords



## wolvrine (Aug 6, 2005)

u can make strong passwords by using some symbols & numbers to ur passwords u can use these numbers & symbols instead of alphabets

A- 4, b- 6, E- 3, g- 8, i- !, l- 1, O-0, P-9, R-2, S-5, T-+, X- ><

u can use them like w01vr!N3


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice.  But how to remember the passwords?


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (Aug 6, 2005)

that`s leet i suppose


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 6, 2005)

There is an excellent article PCLinuxOnline Site
on the kind of passwords one shud not use...

Hope it adds to this article


----------



## siriusb (Aug 7, 2005)

What's a strong password?

I use a less known exclaimation phrase (almost 20 chars) as my default password.
I have also come up with my own password style, which is based on one of my friend's password style. You just draw a pattern (like a tick mark, cross-mark, sigma, infinity, etc) on the keyboard characters. You just have to remember the starting character and the pattern to know the password. Totally uncrackable using any other method than brute-force (atleast till now). But I am yet to test it out practically.



> PS:I gave the "PCLinuxOnline" name coz mods may think it is a rip off of some Underground Site and put me on warning Very Happy


Absolutely brilliant! But one thing u gotta know is that the mods are not blind trolls going around locking things without checking them thoroughly. Even if he snips the url, u can demand ur right via PM or another post.


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 7, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> > PS:I gave the "PCLinuxOnline" name coz mods may think it is a rip off of some Underground Site and put me on warning Very Happy
> 
> 
> Absolutely brilliant! But one thing u gotta know is that the mods are not blind trolls going around locking things without checking them thoroughly. Even if he snips the url, u can demand ur right via PM or another post.



Of course I know that siri...
jus wanted no  PM's and stuff like that...

Now i have removed that also ....if that makes u happy.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

use your Girlfriends name for passes and it will be esy ta rmembr


----------



## rajas (Aug 12, 2005)

QwertyManiac...nice 1

our IT dept. came up with a new so call Password Policy.

******
Domain logon passwords are being configured to expire every 30 days. When changing password you MUST adhere to the policy of:

Minimum of 8 Characters
Minimum of 1 Lower Case Letter
Minimum of 1 Upper Case Letter
Minimum of 1 Number 
Minimum of 1 Special Character - example: @#$%^&*?>

Your password will get accepted temporarily by Windows even if it does not meet complexity requirements. U need to enter a new password again.
******
most painful thing is that it remembers last 10 passwords used.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

HAha....
Useless policy, , so, put this - 
aA1!aaaa


----------



## iinfi (Aug 19, 2005)

@rajas: why so much security ... do u work for FBI, NASA, ISRO, BARC or any such organisation???


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 21, 2005)

enclose ur regular pwd by # on both sides. done.



> @rajas: why so much security ... do u work for FBI, NASA, ISRO, BARC or any such organisation??? Smile



at least for me, i dont care FBI things r hacked but i m sad wen my mail z done


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

@crashuniverse - i dont get u ?


----------



## banned2wise (Aug 22, 2005)

He says, if his mail is hacked he will be sad ,whereas it wont be the case if FBI possessions are hacked.


----------

